# Goodbye Arlo



## Ivythelionhead (Mar 27, 2017)

So today I went to feed Arlo my Syrian Hamster and I found that he passed away, he was a baby not even a year old and I don't understand how he died but never the less he will be missed and l still love him forever and always. I hope it's okey that I post this here I know he's not a rabbit but I had nowhere else to post this and I figured if anyone understood how I'm feeling it's you guys.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490595525.386264.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490595541.786342.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490595556.486401.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490595582.904067.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2017)

We're so sorry for your loss. He sure was a cute little guy, but sometimes it just happens--we've had several that were fine in the morning and gone in the evening. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 27, 2017)

Rest in peace Arlo <3


----------



## RavenousDragon (Mar 29, 2017)

We are sending our love. I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shanan (Mar 29, 2017)

He was adorable. RIP Arlo :cry1:


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you everyone.


----------

